# David Brown/Oliver Tractor



## benlowsfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a David Brown/Oliver Tractor need some help with identifying the model/ serial number. It has a cracked block... 
Thanks for any help you can provide.
God Bless
JB


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/7/679-oliver-500-tests.html

Here's a link to tractordata.com web site...I hope this helps.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bang on Argee!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't even know David Brown was associated with Oliver until I Googled it.


----------



## benlowsfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your help... Now I need to figure out what to do about that cracked block...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

benlowsfarm said:


> Thanks for all your help... Now I need to figure out what to do about that cracked block...


Depending on where's it cracked, maybe JB Weld? Bye


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are you located there are a couple junk yards that specialize in oliver and oliver parts. That's a good start of a 500.


----------



## benlowsfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

k1burner said:


> Where are you located there are a couple junk yards that specialize in oliver and oliver parts. That's a good start of a 500.


Im in Texas.


----------



## RGSTRAX (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi I thought I had posted a comment but it seems my computer skills are lacking, The tractor in your picture is I believe a David Brown 990 Selectamatic built in England circa 1970's.
Your best point of contact is the David Brown Club again in England at www.dbtc.co.uk, obviously there are a great deal of affordable DB parts available in the UK but shipping might be costly.
Roger


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe the Oliver 500 is actually a David Brown 850 built on contract for Oliver, my info shows about 1650 tractors built and painted green between 1960-1963. I would call Korves Oliver in Waterloo IL 618 939 6681 or Maibach tractor in Creston OH 330 939 4192. Let me know if you need more names, unfortunately I am not familiar with anyone in Texas that would likely have parts. Good luck with it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I own a 990 and there are similarities to the chassis. Of course the sheet metal is totally different. Not familiar enough with the 850 to make a comparison.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

According to one of the books I have here the serial number is stamped on the right hand side of the frame near the front, also on the seat support bracket. Starting serial numbers were 1960......100001. 1961......100501. 1962.....101201
1963.......101701
The casting number if I am not mistaken for the block is on the right side forward, that's from memory so don't quote me on that.

Another source for parts would be Grand Blanc tractor Sales 810 694-5314 (associated with Steiner tractor)
Owosso tractor parts 18885304554 (these guys host the Macinac Bridge Crossing every year in Michigan)

Keep us posted, also don't be afraid to post in the cut tractor Oliver Forum.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Another good source for parts is your local IH dealer.


----------



## benlowsfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

k1burner said:


> According to one of the books I have here the serial number is stamped on the right hand side of the frame near the front, also on the seat support bracket. Starting serial numbers were 1960......100001. 1961......100501. 1962.....101201
> 1963.......101701
> The casting number if I am not mistaken for the block is on the right side forward, that's from memory so don't quote me on that.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Thanks so much for all your help!!!


----------



## benlowsfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

I found the serial number for the tractor: 100382G and specification number VAG08


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like you have a middle of the year 1960. Good luck with it

Mark


----------

